# Daily feeding schedule



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

So I want to make sure I feed my hedgies a proper and well diet. What should a good daily feeding schedule be?
As far as dry food, treats, veggies and fruits. How much and when each day.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A lot of it will depend on your hedgehog, to be honest. On what he/she ends up liking or disliking and how much they eat normally. You'll have to wait a few weeks at least to start working in new foods, and let them get used to the rest of the house. Then the first thing should be to get the kibble how you want it, if you want to change any of the foods from what the breeder feeds. That will take a few weeks as well. You want to make sure to only introduce one new food at a time, whether it's a kibble, insect, fruit, veggie, etc. to make sure of no bad reactions.

After all of that, personally, I had Lily on a schedule of getting 1-2 tablespoons of mixed baby foods (1 meat, 2-4 veggies, and 1-2 fruits) a night, in addition to her kibble, 5-7 mealies, and around 5 frozen crickets hidden around her cage for her to look for. I had a few cat treat brands she got once in awhile as well, but they weren't usually nightly staples, maybe a couple times a week. With the baby food and insects, she normally ate anywhere from 25-40 pieces of kibble. But again, it really depends on your individual hog and what their appetite is. Some eat a LOT more than others, some are food addicts and will eat all of their food no matter what, some are picky, etc. So a lot of it is playing it by ear and judging on how much they eat, what their weight fluctuation is, etc.

For time of the day though, I usually did everything in the evening - changing kibble, giving insects, putting out the baby food, etc. You don't really want to put anything out during the day, since they're usually sleeping. If you get them up for cuddle/play time, you can give their daily mealies then, too.

Edit: Also, don't get too stressed out if, once you have your hog and you're trying to introduce fruits/veggies/etc., if you have a picky one who won't eat anything new. They will still get a nice balanced diet if all they eat is a high quality cat food.  Everything else is just icing on the cake, so to speak, and adds some nice variety if they like it.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you Lilysmommy!! That was so helpful!


----------



## paul hartt (Jan 25, 2015)

*hedgehog feeding*

please don't feed hedgehogs just wet cat or dog food this is known to give them problems with there teeth please make sure they have some dry cat biscuits to crunch on.


----------

